# removal of PE tubes



## paula f3 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am inquiring as to what is the correct diagnosis code for the removal of pressure equalizing tubes? I have always used 385.83 in the past, but I am now being informed that the correct code is V58.4. I would appreciate any input.

Paula


----------



## preserene (Nov 11, 2010)

V53. 09 fitting and adjustment of other devices related to...- Auditory Substitution Device
When you look for "removal"  in Index , it directs you to refer to this fitting and adjustment.
It makes sense in the absence of another suitable  one.
Try in HCPCS; i have afeeling you may find one there, like L 8690


----------



## surender (Nov 15, 2010)

It depends upon the documentation, if nothing is mentioned in the report, 385.83 should be coded; if some complication is there, code it to 996 series; and if it is metioned that the patient came for removal of tubes, then v53.09 should be the code. Hope this would help


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 15, 2010)

385.83 - the continued presence of an external retained foreign object of the middle ear after the acute trauma stage.
This code should never be used after the physician intentionally inserts PE tubes.  The V53.09 is the correct code for this instance.


----------

